# Crested Pigeon



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have a pair of iranian highflyers which I recently bred. Somehow that UN-CRESTED pair had a baby with a crest. The question is, how can I get more crested pigeons. Should I breed the pair again and hope that another crested bird comes out or should I breed the baby male crested pigeon with it's mama?(non-crested) This baby was late and I am not going to breed until next spring, the hawks are really getting on my nerves right now and it's very cold here in Texasso I have halted breeding.
Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The part of the forum you posted in wouldn't allow me to reply, so I'm doing it here.

The crest gene is recessive, which is why you got a crested bird from two plain-headed parents. Both of the parents are carrying crest. Only about 25% of the offspring you get from that pair will be crested, but 50% of the kids will be carrying it but not show it. You can mate the crested kids back to the parents to get more crested birds, OR you can mate the babies together, OR you can mate them to other non-related crested birds.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

How are your new pigeons & doves doing? I'm sure you will give them a good home. Good Luck with the project birds. Keep me in formed on your progress. Danny Joe


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are doing well  The owls are so cute and very full of themselves.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey Becky is there a % chart to show % of creasts from a pair... showing all matings.. non crested with crested and careing crest to see or know what % one would or could say their chances are of getting crested young?... I can not find it.. I know it depends one also what a noncrested would have in their genetics.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is one for general crest. This does not include modifiers that give the rosettes on the sides of the crest or extending it down into a mane. So the size/shape/quality of the crest will vary but a crested bird in general is what we're working with.

Non-crested parent x non-crested parent carrying crest:
- 50% non-crested carrying crest
- 50% non-crested

Non-crested parent carrying crest x non-crested parent carrying crest:
- 25% crested
- 50% non-crested carrying crest
- 25% non-crested

Non-crested parent carrying crest x crested parent:
- 50% crested
- 50% non-crested carrying crest

Non-crested parent x crested parent:
- 100% non-crested carrying crest


Crest is not sex-linked, thus it doesn't matter which parent is what.


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

How did you determine that crests are recessive ?

BUt I agree with everything you have said only 25% would have them according to that monks theory


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Here is one for general crest. This does not include modifiers that give the rosettes on the sides of the crest or extending it down into a mane. So the size/shape/quality of the crest will vary but a crested bird in general is what we're working with.
> 
> Non-crested parent x non-crested parent carrying crest:
> - 50% non-crested carrying crest
> ...


cool thank you!


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

USA4thewin said:


> How did you determine that crests are recessive ?


Crest is a simple recessive according to the experts' research - most genetics sites agree - though I haven't seen any of the original publications.

From my own observations, I have no reason to doubt the recessiveness of the crest gene.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

rudolph.est said:


> Crest is a simple recessive according to the experts' research - most genetics sites agree - though I haven't seen any of the original publications.
> 
> From my own observations, I have no reason to doubt the recessiveness of the crest gene.


Same here  I have had some oops babies between crested birds and homers which resulted in plain-headed babies.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you John for merging this into one thread


----------

